# Adopted this pup last week, is he a pocket pit?



## oliver9097 (May 8, 2016)

Hi guys I adopted this boy a week ago and he is very handsome. His name is Wishbone although we have been calling him The Fatboy regularly :rofl:

Any idea what he is? The person who let him go had no clue. I took him to the vet and had his ears cleaned and vaccines done the other day, she said American Bulldog. He weighs 55 Lbs




























We have a pure red nose and they look nothing alike! Any who this guy gets compliments everywhere we go, we love him!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Welcome! 

There's no such thing as a "pocket pit". The only Pit Bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier, and they do not have different classes. American Bullies, however, do have a standard or "class" known as the Pocket standard. 

Although there's no way to know without a pedigree, this dog definitely looks more like an American Bully than anything else. He does not look like an American Bulldog. 

And just a note, there's also no such thing as a "pure rednose" either.


----------



## oliver9097 (May 8, 2016)

Great thank you. I read your post last night and have been doing my due diligence ever since. I'll be around


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Good to hear, lots of great info around here.


----------



## Massivespl (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like half Pug.


----------



## oliver9097 (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

oliver9097 said:


> Any who this guy gets compliments everywhere we go


I am sure you do!


----------

